# I'm back, and I'm building another Quad P60.



## VanIsleDSM (Nov 27, 2017)

Hello!

It's been a long time, I know. I apologize for leaving abruptly a few years ago, life threw me a couple serious curve balls at once. I'm back on track now though, and I've been working on a new design for quite some time as I've been able to.

If anyone has any grievances regarding my abrupt departure surround my past products, I can try to make that right for you now.

Now, onto the fun stuff, the new single cell Quad P60 I've been developing, currently getting ready for the first production test run of 10 units. Here's some information on it.


-Fully regulated up to 12 Amp output (FETtie tailswitch will be required for this current) delivering ~4000 lumen with CREE XP-L Hi Intensity LEDs, just as my old quads, each LED is individually regulated to reach it's maximum potential, rather than joining all LEDs in parallel, treating them as one large LED, which ends up being less efficient due voltage differences in each LED.

-physical DIP switch on bottom of drop-in to change between 6A or 12A maximum output, allows use of regular LiCo battery on 6A setting, 12A setting for hi-drain battery cells only.

-High accuracy Led level temperature sensing allows thermal throttling, lowering the LED current as the flashlight heats up, so it does not reach a temperature unsafe for the battery, and keeps your hand from burning.

-Secondary board level temperature sensing feature is a safety backup, to ensure it is nearly impossible for this high power device to overheat, even if the temperature sensing code fort thermal throttling is inadvertently corrupted during code modification 

-Battery voltage sensing, with low voltage warning

-Mil-Spec teflon insulated oxygen free silver plated copper conductors

-C101 99.99% pure, oxygen free, solid copper heatsink, silver plated for extra thermal conductivity and corrosion resistance

-Silver plated beryllium copper spring, with gold plated contact 

-Minimum thermal junctions, LEDs are soldered directly to the solid, one piece copper heatsink, no insulation, no MCPCB. 

-Potted driver for durability, shock resistance.

-3D printed custom colour or glow in the dark bezel


The best part about this drop-in though, is that it's completely programmable by the end user. The drop-in plugs into a docking port that connects to your computer via USB. The code will be open source, allowing anybody to adjust parameters just as they like. The microcontroller used is a PICAXE, programmable in basic code. Changing parameters will be quite simple, while modifying the core of the code will likely be interesting for more advanced users, who will hopefully make their own tweaks available for others to try with their drop-ins.

So what can you change? Basically anything. Thermal throttling the LEDs so they get no hotter than 58C results in a flashlight that's very comfortable for me to hold, but you may prefer 55C, no problem. You want to change from a 3 mode to a 5? Easy. Want medium mode 45% output instead of 35%? You can do that too. Mode memory can be turned on and off, and you can even change the user interface entirely.

Rather than one click to cycle through modes, many more options are available. Currently I have developed code that works like this:

one click: light level gradually gets darker, click once again when at desired brightness.

two clicks: light level gradually gets brighter, click once again when at desired brightness.

three clicks: highest output

click and hold for a beat, then release: lowest output



I much prefer this user interface to the standard click once to cycle modes. The customization is endless really, with different button press sequences possible for SOS and Strobe, adjust strobe frequency, brightness of SOS, or whatever else you might want. I'm definitely not the best when it comes to writing code, so I'm very interested to see what more capable coders in the community may be able to come up with.

This is not a sale thread and these are not yet for sale. Just wanted to let you guys know that I'm back and building again, and tell you a bit about what I'm up to. More information and photos to follow soon! Hoping to see some familiar faces still kicking around here 


Edit: I'm a bit rusty on CPF and excited to post again, been a while, realizing now this would have likely been better in the mod or LED flashlight forum, sorry!


----------



## archimedes (Nov 27, 2017)

VanIsleDSM said:


> Hello!
> 
> It's been a long time, I know. I apologize for leaving abruptly a few years ago, life threw me a couple serious curve balls at once. I'm back on track now though, and I've been working on a new design for quite some time as I've been able to.



Welcome back



VanIsleDSM said:


> If anyone has any grievances regarding my abrupt departure surround my past products, I can try to make that right for you now.



Good to hear



VanIsleDSM said:


> Now, onto the fun stuff, the new single cell Quad P60 I've been developing, currently getting ready for the first production test run of 10 units. Here's some information on it....
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know that I'm back and building again, and tell you a bit about what I'm up to. More information and photos to follow soon! Hoping to see some familiar faces still kicking around here



Sounds great, very exciting ... please keep us updated



VanIsleDSM said:


> Edit: I'm a bit rusty on CPF and excited to post again, been a while, realizing now this would have likely been better in the mod or LED flashlight forum, sorry!



Done ... thread moved to Custom Builders and Modders ...


----------



## KuanR (Nov 27, 2017)

Good to see you here. When will the drop ins be available? I'd like to pick up one in person in Victoria


----------



## VanIsleDSM (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi Ryan, I currently have a couple working prototypes I've been using and testing for the last couple months. I'm working out the kinks to do an initial production run of 10 units, hoping to have them ready by the end of the year, as long as I don't have any parts sourcing problems. How long are you in Victoria?


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 27, 2017)

This is very interesting. It would be enlightening to hear more about the gentleman and his previous work, not that he should be taking his own time on it. Let's let the good times roll.


----------



## Cobraman502 (Nov 27, 2017)

I’m listening and drooling 🤤


----------



## VanIsleDSM (Nov 27, 2017)

I should have linked my earlier work in the original post. This was the first quad P60 ever made, as far as I know, using a modified (machined down) khatod optic, before the more efficient carclo became available. The khatod is still a better thrower, but it loses too much overall compared to the carclo, which I eventually transitioned to:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...60-Quad-Drop-in-information-thread&highlight=

Here's the FETtie, which I will be building again:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Ttie-quot-500W-Tailcap-Switch-for-Z41-FM26XXX

Here is a review of my old work, at the time:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-and-other-Drop-Ins-a-mini-review-photo-heavy


Photobucket seems to have shut down some of my old photos unfortunately, but there are a few still working.


----------



## mk2rocco (Nov 28, 2017)

Glad that FETtie switches are coming back! There is really nothing else like them around.


----------



## indadark (Feb 11, 2018)

Wow talk about blast from the past! I've been away from CPF myself for a few years. Just dropped in to see what's available to mod a Surefire M961C host I picked up used and ran into this thread. I have a bored Surefire C2 that has your original quad and FETtie switch that are still going strong. It's my go to light! Would love to mod the M961C with your new units but the Z46 head takes a D36 pill and not sure how a FETtie would work in a SW02. Gonna subscribe none the less and see how this goes!

ETA: Any chance of building a SW02 adapter for the FETtie?


----------



## KuanR (Feb 11, 2018)

VanIsleDSM said:


> Hi Ryan, I currently have a couple working prototypes I've been using and testing for the last couple months. I'm working out the kinks to do an initial production run of 10 units, hoping to have them ready by the end of the year, as long as I don't have any parts sourcing problems. How long are you in Victoria?


Hey Van, 

I just saw the post and didn't see you reply. I can come to Victoria at anytime. Let me know when these are ready and we'll talk more! 

Excited to see the p60 quad!


----------



## id30209 (May 22, 2018)

Hi all, another drooling fanatic here. Subscribed and ready to send PP...


----------



## mk2rocco (May 22, 2018)

Same here! I've been on standby since the OP


----------



## archimedes (May 22, 2018)

OP hasn't returned in several months ...


----------



## id30209 (May 22, 2018)

archimedes said:


> OP hasn't returned in several months ...



Let's hope everything's ok. We're just cheering him up and his idea.
Just to let him know we support him.


----------



## nfetterly (May 22, 2018)

Posting to allow me to get back here easily...., still have one of his quads & FETtie.


----------



## Nichia! (May 23, 2018)

Can someone explain what's so special about these dropins and switches?


----------



## scout24 (May 23, 2018)

Re-read post #1 in this thread. Look at the links in post #7...


----------



## id30209 (May 23, 2018)

scout24 said:


> Re-read post #1 in this thread. Look at the links in post #7...



Yeap, famous Quad P60 and FETtie... Can't wait for sales thread


----------



## mk2rocco (Jul 8, 2019)

Any updates?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## id30209 (Jul 8, 2019)

Any info about progress?

EDIT: loool [emoji3516][emoji3516][emoji3516]


----------

